# chrome sync not working



## rockzombie2 (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm having a weird issue with chrome. I installed it via `pkg install chrome`, and for some reason, the sync is not working. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced anything like this before? It doesn't seem like a known issue and I'm not sure how to go about trouble shooting something like this.

Hopefully it's not just a chrome bug.


----------



## codedmart (Feb 18, 2020)

Wondering the same thing. I also have this problem.


----------



## Paul Floyd (Feb 18, 2020)

Are you using kwallet and kgpg? If so then I have similar problems, and from what I've read the easiest solution is to switch to blowfish without a passphrase.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 18, 2020)

I can confirm this too.


----------



## codedmart (Feb 18, 2020)

Paul Floyd said:


> Are you using kwallet and kgpg? If so then I have similar problems, and from what I've read the easiest solution is to switch to blowfish without a passphrase.


I am not using kwallet/kgpg. This is a fresh install of FreeBSD 12.1. I don't even use gnome. I use xmonad.


----------



## rockzombie2 (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm not using those either. I'm using DWM as my window manager. I don't know what kind of debugging options are available to help maybe narrow down the issue. I'm also using FreeBSD 12.

I'm assuming other people have chrome installed and sync working.


----------



## aht0 (Mar 21, 2020)

Can confirm. 4 separate installs (FreeBSD's that is) and in none have I had Chromium syncing.


----------



## Paul Floyd (Mar 22, 2020)

In this thread I did try to understand what is going on. At least in my case I see that 'pinentry' (which is presumable running as some sort of background task) is trying to read the terminal attributes of standard input. Also I presume that pinentry it being launched by gpg-agent which is running as a daemon i.e., no terminal. This causes pinentry to fail and thus Chrome has problems.

Of course, the syncing problem could be an additional problem on top of the pinentry one.


----------



## broozar (Apr 23, 2020)

has a solution been found yet? I really miss the sync functionality.


----------



## mlabbe (Apr 29, 2020)

Chrome sync is not working for me, either. Incidentally, it also fails on a separate OpenBSD install. I've done a bit of digging around, comparing it to a working Mac install.  Running chrome://sync-internals gives a bunch of details.  

Under the "Local State" heading there is a "Server Connection" field.  On my Mac, this reads "OK since <a recent timestamp>".  On FreeBSD, this reads "not attempted".

Clicking the "Trigger GetUpdates" button causes no refresh on FreeBSD, but causes a noticeable refresh on the Mac.

It does not seem like the software is even attempting to make the sync request.


----------



## donallen (May 14, 2020)

I am also running 12.1 and chromium sync does not work. I recently posted a message about how, after many years of trying, FreeBSD seemed to finally be free of showstopping bugs. This just might be it. Firefox does not work well, frequently getting itself wedged, and this system is pretty useless without a web browser. I have a lot of configuration stuff in chromium that I need synchronized.


----------



## cercos (Jun 15, 2020)

Not syncing for me either running 12.1


----------



## broozar (Jun 16, 2020)

I just updated my system, and Chrome no longer launches at all: libopenh264.so.5 not found (despite openh264 being installed).
I then checked pkg for chrome or chromium, which could not be found. Is this an oversight, temporary, or permanent?


----------



## cnekmp (Jun 27, 2020)

Same issue here. I've searched a lot and could not find any solution yet. User can authenticate and Sync is not working...


----------



## genneko (Jun 28, 2020)

Just ran pkg upgrade (latest) and it looks like sync is back with chromium-83.0.4103.106





						[ports] Revision 540411
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## judd (Jun 28, 2020)

genneko said:


> Just ran pkg upgrade (latest) and it looks like sync is back with chromium-83.0.4103.106



It works perfectly !!


----------



## aht0 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ye, it seems to be finally working again.

One thing left now..


> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; FreeBSD amd64; *Linux x86_64*) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/83.0.4103.106 Safari/537.36



Any way of getting rid of browser reporting our operating system as a "Linux" in it's user-agent string???


----------

